# Apistos



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi there

realized I never showed pics of my Apistos. These are the best ones I was able to get out of the hundred photos I took.....apistos are a pain to capture properly with phone cams..lol

*Apistogramma viejita:*
These are the true viejitas (confirmed by multiple Apisto breeders/experts in the US), and not the "viejita"s you see in the stores (which are 100% macmasteri).
Note the difference in dorsal fin colouration, linear line, caudal spot (and being a wild strain, the lack of selective breeding for red colour).

the female:


*Apistogramma sp. Abacaxis:*

the dom male refuse to pose, so I managed to get a pic of a sub male:

the female:


Thanks


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

wow. beautiful fish! i hear apistos are more difficult to care for so I've never really dove into them but I have always admired thier colours.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

bravo, hitch your always coming up with new interesting breeds. I have gotten my hands on some macasteri, checkardboard and agassi rio *****. None of bred for me. how are yours doing?


----------

